# The Natural Life



## GetMeOffthePlanet (Jul 29, 2020)

Considering options...

I just want to be free, live in the woods, off the land. Is that too much to ask? I’m so sick of the “modern world.” I’d love a little cabin in the woods, off grid. I want to hunt and fish, forage, and have a garden. I want a simple, natural lifestyle. 

Currently, my husband and I, along with our two boys (6 & 9), live in North East, PA. We homeschool. We keep to ourselves, for the most part. We camp whenever we can... and we never want to go home, lol. We fish, he hunts. We hike, forage, and spend as much time outside as we can. We are all about going off grid, surviving etc. 

I just want to disappear, and get away from society. Life isn’t about bills, work, forms, fees, licenses, and red tape. it’s about living. I envy the animals that get to do that. We both suffer from depression and anxiety. We can’t sleep. We spend our days stressed and worried. It’s not like that outside in the fresh air, with earth beneath our feet, and the sounds of birds, squirrels, wind, leaves rustling, and water trickling.

I just don’t know if, or how, it’s possible. There seem to be so many obstacles in our way. No money, debt, what about the kids, what about socialization, what about extended family, what about potential medical emergencies, what about laws? We’ve considered complete wilderness living, an off grid cabin in the woods, near a small town, a co-op or commune, a tiny home, an RV, or just doing what we’ve been doing and somehow making it work for us. Idk. 

I’m rambling, I know. Many of you are probably in similar situations, or have similar thoughts. I guess I’m hoping for useful thoughts or suggestions. I hate feeling trapped in a world I have nothing in common with. I’m miserable. I don’t want to live this way.


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 30, 2020)

well based on your writing, you're wrapped a lot tighter than most people, including most people on here, so I think you've got a chance, which is saying a lot.


----------



## Primalistbynature (Jan 11, 2021)

GetMeOffthePlanet said:


> Considering options...
> 
> I just want to be free, live in the woods, off the land. Is that too much to ask? I’m so sick of the “modern world.” I’d love a little cabin in the woods, off grid. I want to hunt and fish, forage, and have a garden. I want a simple, natural lifestyle.
> 
> ...


Trust me when i say this! You are not alone in that. After 20 years of misery of society's boxed world i too decided enough! The trick was deciding how off grid i needed to go. Thats the question you and your husband need to answer before anything else. You can set up a homestead 10 miles from town and live off the land and yet still get to town and family when you want. Or you can go complete native and live 100 miles from the nearest person let alone town. Once you know where in that spectrum you want to be, then you can start to put a plan into gear and answer the other questions you had in mind.


----------

